
Find a Google Glass and kick it from the network - jamesbritt
http://julianoliver.com/output/log_2014-05-30_20-52
======
sp332
This won't keep a Glass from recording. The default recorder lights up an LED
when recording. If someone goes to the trouble of getting an app that doesn't
light up the LED, why wouldn't they use a better recording device, like the
phone they already have? Assuming that Glass users are recording or streaming
everything never made sense to me. Also it would kill the battery in about 3
hours.

------
zwieback
I like the idea but using a _"...unique character string that he says he’s
found in the MAC addresses of Google’s augmented reality headsets"_ seems
problematic.

I thought MAC addresses consist of three bytes vendor ID and three bytes
serial number so I'm not sure how you could filter other than on a range of
serial number for a specific vendor. That might boot off devices other than
Glass.

------
VikingCoder
> it was not possible to know whether they were recording

That's false. If you spend 2 minutes learning about Glass in person, you can
tell if it's recording or not. (If it hasn't been rooted and modified.)

Furthermore, if someone WANTED to record you without your knowledge, the LAST
device they would chose to do it with would be Google Glass. It'd be like
walking around with one of these:

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/archive/0/0a/201402...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/archive/0/0a/20140211094727!Old_School_JVC_Camcorder.jpg)

They draw attention to themselves, which would be the last thing you'd want to
do, if you were trying to surreptitiously record someone.

You might as well be phobic about dying in a velociraptor attack.

People are so irrational.

------
McDiesel
There is way too much hyper paranoia about glass... it makes little sense.

"Public event, but someone might be recording, so I'm nervous" . . .

~~~
fallinghawks
Yes, and nobody ever records video with a mobile phone.

------
jbuzbee
Rolls eyes...

